# Scottish rite craft degrees



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

I've heard that in some states the AASR performs the craft degree as well as 4 -32. My question is, what is the difference?


----------



## chrmc (Nov 5, 2012)

I think there was a discussion on it recently, but as I understand some states use the first three degrees from the Scottish Rite as their Craft degrees, where most of us essentially use the York Rite ones. Not completely sure about the historical background, but believe they essentially are made by two different people and have some variances in the degrees.


----------



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

Odd. Id love to see the differences.


----------



## chrmc (Nov 5, 2012)

I may be wrong, but believe Louisiana my work the Scottish Rite degrees. Don't take my word on it though, just thought I heard it once. 
Believe they are sometimes also refered to as the Red degrees, as opposed to the Blue Degrees. 
(Someone please correct me if I'm totally wrong)


----------



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

I've heard that aswell. I wonder how different they are?


----------



## Traveling Man (Nov 5, 2012)

widows son said:


> I've heard that aswell. I wonder how different they are?



Brother Michael Poll of Louisiana is one of the authorities on this subject, he has written books on the history of these “Red Lodges”. He has a Facebook page, friend him and you’ll see all kinds of neat stuff.

http://www.amazon.com/Outline-Rise-...TF8&qid=1351036655&sr=8-1&keywords=193493531X  Outline Of The Rise And Progress Of Freemasonry In Louisiana


----------



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

Thx brother.


----------



## Traveling Man (Nov 5, 2012)

I just bought:

You know about the Scottish Rite Lodges in Louisiana, but what about the French Rite Lodges?

http://www.amazon.com/Grand-Orient-Louisiana-History-Catechism/dp/1934935239

You can browse through part of it online.


----------



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

Thx, I love this forum.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 5, 2012)

I haven't been yet, but I fully intend on visiting a "red" lodge next year when I am in New Orleans. I have heard that there are a number of differences to the Degrees, especially the 3rd.
If you know anyone in SR up north, there was a 3rd performed recently at the Valley of Chicago. (If my fading memory serves.)


----------



## widows son (Nov 5, 2012)

Interesting. Unfortunately Chicago is about 7 hrs away from me :S


----------



## martin (Nov 6, 2012)

U ever been at the master mason night at the Scottish rite building in Toronto


----------



## widows son (Nov 6, 2012)

No, Last night I was at the Scottish rite building in Niagara falls though. Nice building.


----------



## Trip (Nov 6, 2012)

Two questions. 1 Would you have to be a member of the Scottish Rite to visit a "Red" lodge? 2 Is the jurisdiction closest to Texas in Louisiana? This would be great to experience.


----------



## chrmc (Nov 6, 2012)

Trip said:


> Two questions. 1 Would you have to be a member of the Scottish Rite to visit a "Red" lodge? 2 Is the jurisdiction closest to Texas in Louisiana? This would be great to experience.



1) I don't believe so. The first three degrees are just from a different background and ritual, but they are still "blue lodge". 
2) Believe so.


----------



## widows son (Nov 6, 2012)

Ya they are craft lodge degrees, so it would be a problem to visit.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 6, 2012)

widows son said:


> Ya they are craft lodge degrees, so it would be a problem to visit.


Actually, there is no problem with visitation. There are Lodges that work the SR 1-3 Degrees are members of the Grand Lodge of Louisiana. Etoile Polaire #1 comes to mind as a good one to visit if you're in New Orleans.


----------



## widows son (Nov 6, 2012)

Lol sorry I meant wouldn't be a problem. A combination of fat thumbs and auto correct.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 6, 2012)

I get that problem a lot, too.


----------



## widows son (Nov 6, 2012)

Haha


----------



## martin (Nov 6, 2012)

Friking fat thumbs I do the same


----------



## crono782 (Nov 6, 2012)

Amen brother.


----------



## widows son (Nov 6, 2012)

Lol.  Where's my tab?


----------



## MarkR (Nov 8, 2012)

It's my understanding that the New Orleans Lodges work craft degrees that are European Scottish Rite, as that's from whence they came.  They don't work the Pike version of the Craft Degrees.  As far as I know, no Lodges work the Pike craft degrees.

To see what's in Pike's versions, you can buy Porch and the Middle Chamber: Book of the Lodge by Pike, which is the Monitor and leaves out some of the esoteric aspects, and Esoteric Work of the 1st through 3rd Degree, According to the Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite, also by Pike, which you have to combine with the first in order to fill in the gaps.  I've recently obtained both books, but haven't yet sat down and gone completely through them.


----------



## widows son (Nov 8, 2012)

Can you get them on amazon?


----------



## MarkR (Nov 9, 2012)

widows son said:


> Can you get them on amazon?


Yes.  

http://www.amazon.com/The-Porch-Mid...&sr=8-1&keywords=porch+and+the+middle+chamber

http://www.amazon.com/Esoteric-thro...2945&sr=1-1&keywords=esoteric+work+of+the+1st


----------



## widows son (Nov 9, 2012)

Thx brother


----------

